# The empire strikes back.



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like Darth Vader used his power to crash my 10g killing everything in sight. I've saved everything I could we will rebuild and strike back. Picked up a bag of eco-complete also some plants for the girlfriends tank today. I also picked up another betta really nice mustard and purple colors most of the bettas I've owned before been red and black wanted something different this time. Saved as many plants as I could threw out the old gravel it smelled so bad after one two many rinses. This is what happens when you have someone watch your tank for a month, the water evaporates 75% with filter still running making bad sounds until they unplug everything kids tossing junk in it killing everything making the whole house smell bad you can vomit. I'm about to make some space at the apartment where I'll be able to keep an wye on it from now on.


----------



## Cow Goes Moo (Apr 13, 2015)

So sorry for your losses. I hate those power losses. Happened to me long time ago...

Glad to see it wont keep you from keeping fish. I am finally getting back into it after my losses long ago.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Hopefully I'll set it up sometime this week, Move the betta out of that little cup.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Other fish just seem to be unaware of their tank but I love when you introduce
a Betta to his new home. They investigate every nook and cranny twice over.
Walked into Petco one day a few months back and right in front proudly on
display they had one veil tail that was royal blue mixed/w white like a pinto pony.
Where they got that from I'd like to know.
Took me 15 min to talk myself out of bringing it home...LOL...


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

He's going to look nice when it colors up too.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Going to set-up my tank today. Don't know how I want the driftwood placed yet.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here we go again, added some driftwood and eco-complete and a pump no filter. Still need to go pick up the plants that I saved sometime this week.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This tank crashed again. I'm just going to give up on this 10g and take out the old 5.5g.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

What do you mean the tank crashed again? A 10g is CERTAINLY a better option than a 5.5g. Can you give us some info about your set-up in the 10g?

Bump: And there's no picture in your previous post.


----------



## nwcorner (Nov 20, 2014)

The more water in a tank the easier it is to keep it stable.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Figured out I forgot to add prime to the water and that's what the problem was.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I was changing the water and dropped the light in the tank it was plugged in too. I'm just going to let it dry out and hopefully it still works. Thinking of just filling up the tank halfway and adding some dwarf frogs and white clouds.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided to keep this tank up even picked up a new hob filter for it today. Changed out 90% of the water today too. Should be ready for fish by the end of week hopefully. Decided move the driftwood around as well.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Still need to go pick up the plants. Kinda cloudy from doing a big W/C and moving around driftwood.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

My sister said hey come pick up these fish you gave me months ago the tank smells bad that they are in. So I went to look at them and was shocked these fish were still alive the water was filthy and freezing cold from being outside. Smell made me want to vomit, so I took a small travel tank filled it with clean water and prime and saved what I could. Also added another nano heater since the water was breezy with the one I had. Hopefully these fish will make it now that they have a filter heater and bigger tank with clean water.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> My sister said hey come pick up these fish you gave me months ago the tank smells bad that they are in. So I went to look at them and was shocked these fish were still alive the water was filthy and freezing cold from being outside. Smell made me want to vomit, so I took a small travel tank filled it with clean water and prime and saved what I could. Also added another nano heater since the water was breezy with the one I had. Hopefully these fish will make it now that they have a filter heater and bigger tank with clean water.



Keep a close eye on them. I've heard that fish living in filthy conditions kind of get accustom to it, and brand new clean water can be quite a shock on their system and do more harm then good. : ( 

It's a shame she let them get so bad, but its a good thing you came to save them instead of letting them suffer outside in the cold.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't have a choice that tank smelt bad I about vomited. They would of probably not made it if they stayed outside it's been raining and cold at night. She said it was to much work and don't want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The fish are still alive and are eating.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Need more plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Planted more plants and got a killifish.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a quick pic. How's it looking?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like he has more color now.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Betta that I saved swimming by, fins are starting to look better.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Can you see the pics?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Can you see the pics?


Not all of them . . .


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What about the one with the betta?


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

If you mean post #23, then nope.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's the same as the last pic. Went to a new lfs today to see what they had and saw one fish with long fins that the guy said was a tetra like 3x I asked him are you sure about that. It was the only one they had and the lady who owns the shop was out and he was just watching it until she got back. Told him I'll take it he took a pic she text back saying it was a tetra she wants $3 something for it. I asked one more time are you sure. He was a nice guy but I'm pretty sure that I never saw a tetra like that. He didn't have change so I got the fish for $2. I'm guessing it's some kind of danio not tetra.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Still no pics bud.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Betta is looking better.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided that I'm going to do a betta sorority and found some nice bettas that I liked and got them. I been doing a bunch of research about it for a while and decide I'll give it a try. Everyone is in the tank now just exploring but I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Geez OP, that sounds so rough.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What sounds rough?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Neatfish said:


> What sounds rough?


The series of horrible fish tank stories you've presented leading up to this point.  

I think the reason we can't see your pictures is that you're trying to hotlink them from another forum and it won't let you, so we just the broken image picture. That's true of at least 3/4 of the images in this thread.

I really like the hardscape in your aquarium. I don't know if it's a real piece of wood or not, but it looks nice. Hopefully as your plants fill in things will come together. Best of luck against the dark side of the force.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That's real driftwood it's one big piece and three small pieces.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Having breakfast.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

How's it looking?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thinking of putting a tank on the bottom too. Not really sure yet but I have a extra 5.5g that I could use.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Was going to put the spec 2 under it but it didn't fit.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up some plastic canvas at the craft store thinking of doing a moss or anubias wall. Have any ideas?


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

Neatfish said:


> Picked up some plastic canvas at the craft store thinking of doing a moss or anubias wall. Have any ideas?


Hi Neatfish

I dont have any ideas considering your purchase of canvas or the wall, I wanted to know why you have the two flower pots inside the tank.

I find it draws my eye to much and it takes away from the "natural" aspect of the aquascape. Thats only my opinion:hihi:


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I put them in there so the bettas could hide once in a while. Guess I should update on that I started a betta sorority about a week ago and everyone is doing good, there is a little chasing once in a while but it's normal. You use the canvas to make a wall of moss you just attach the moss with fish line or fish safe glue.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Kind of rescaped the tank, took out the pots and put in a pyramid staircase towards the back coverd it will gravel and put a piece of driftwood in front of that. Guess I'll get a pic when it clears up.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Kind of change some stuff around.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Driftwood*

Nice driftwood piece! It looks so natural and it makes a great centrepiece. You should put some Java ferns, anubias species, or even some moss species on the wood if you want to because they are easy-care plants and they add a splash of green to the tank. Great progress on the setup so far!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I was growing some anubias nana few months ago until my sister crashed the tank while she was watching it for a few months. They didn't make it water was pretty foul and they died.


----------



## roverpilot (Jun 13, 2015)

i don't understand the tanks crashing repeatedly , power failures ? , i use a ups system on the pumps, and since the pumps draw so little power they will run several hours if the power goes out, do you have a heater, the auto shutoff might not be working, i highly recommend this thermometer , it records the peak high and low temp to the 10th of a degree , i have one and found that at night it was getting down to 60f http://www.thermoworks.com/products/alarm/rt8100mat.html
you need to know why it crashed.


----------



## roverpilot (Jun 13, 2015)

*tank crashing fix*



Neatfish said:


> This tank crashed again. I'm just going to give up on this 10g and take out the old 5.5g.


i don't understand the tanks crashing repeatedly , power failures ? , i use a ups system on the pumps, and since the pumps draw so little power they will run several hours if the power goes out, do you have a heater, the auto shutoff might not be working, i highly recommend this thermometer , it records the peak high and low temp to the 10th of a degree , i have one and found that at night it was getting down to 60f http://www.thermoworks.com/products/alarm/rt8100mat.html
you need to know why it crashed. 
Never, Never, Never,,,,Never give up


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

The first time tank crashed was because someone was taking care of it for me and they never changed the water and unplugged everything because the water level had got really low and the filter was running dry making loud noise. The second time it didn't really crash I just forgot to add some prime to the water.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Fish prison.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Some update pics.:hihi:


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Is that a male in the breeder or, another female?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It was a male he's back in his tank now.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

I saw on another thread you have a sorority going in there and it was suggested you have heavier planting. I agree. Your tank is fairly sparse... I keep a harem(1:3 m/f) in a HEAVILY planted 28g bowfront, something like 24"x12"x18" and mine still seem to find each other sometimes. Keep planting that baby until you can't really see front to back to keep the girls happy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Plant keeps getting bigger. :hihi:


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

update pic


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Did a W/C and re-scape


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Clean out the tank last night.


----------

